# Cats from over the years



## Blacky90 (Feb 12, 2021)

Just to introduce a couple of my cats, They range from fully wild and never being able to think of touching them up to the cat who sleeps inside, rarely leaves the house and never the garden.





  








The grey




__
Blacky90


__
Apr 2, 2021











  








The grey




__
Blacky90


__
Apr 2, 2021











  








Luis




__
Blacky90


__
Apr 2, 2021











  








Feeding time




__
Blacky90


__
Apr 2, 2021


----------



## TriTri (Oct 31, 2017)

Blacky90 said:


> Just to introduce a couple of my cats, They range from fully wild and never being able to think of touching them up to the cat who sleeps inside, rarely leaves the house and never the garden.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How wonderful! More photos please!


----------



## HappyMangle (Jun 16, 2021)

Here is our Bianca! She is a brazilian shorthair https://fello.pet/en/cat-breeds/brazilian-shorthair/. Came to us last week from a local shelter. Very happy she is getting along with our Maine Coon) She loves being with people and especially likes our little one.


----------

